# Question on Pups from this Litter/Pedigree Thoughts?



## QDMHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Can anyone supply any thoughts good or bad on pups from this litter. 
Link to pedigree; 
Line-breeding for the progeny of Brutus z Kociciho Dvora and Ella Caini de Politie - German Shepherd Dog

Any thoughts or opinions.

Thanks,


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Duplicate thread in Bloodlines/Pedigree section, so I'm closing this one. 

-Admin


----------

